# Are there any more Colnago CLXs out there?



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

I tried the RBR search engine and came up with little. Anyone else riding a CLX out there? Competitive Cyclist is blowing these out for $1500 for the frame and $2000 for the 105-equipped bike. These frames were retailing for $2700 new, right? But that $1500 price point brings it closer to what a high-end Taiwanese frame should cost. My interest is piqued. Anyone riding one of these? I did find this, but only two riders? http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=101056&highlight=colnago+taiwan

TIA


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

That is a killer price. I test rode a CLX/Ultegra (FSA compact crank) that was marked down from $4100 to $3700,. The last time I was in the shop they had it marked down to $3400. I would have bought it but it did not fit me. I don't think these frames are selling, too bad. I could not find anything wrong with it other than the sizing. Nice bikes. I only guess is because it's made in Taiwan people don't buy them.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

I saw that too and really want to try to pull the trigger, much to the dismay of my wife......


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

There is a 10-page discussion about Colnago outsourcing bikes to Taiwan from Feb. '07 here: http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26136&page=1&pp=15&highlight=colnago+clx

The debate boils down to: It's still a Colnago, but they're outsourcing in order to react to a changing marketplace vs. How dare Ernesto try to pass off an Asian frame as bella Italia and charge $2700 for it?

This deal sort of takes price out of the equation. I'm calling Brendan at CC.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*CLX review*

This site has a good review of the CLX.
They love Colnagos, the guy's everyday ride is a C-40.

http://www.thewashingmachinepost.net/


----------



## katematt (Nov 8, 2007)

*Just got one*

54 sloping fits almost exactly like my 57 c-c and 56.5 TT Steelman steel frame. Can't comment on the ride as I have only been on my trainer and rollers thus far. Very asthetic, lots of logos (read too many), and very stiff from what I have discovered thus far. Not the lightest bike, but I will chalk that up to being structerly sound. Will post more once I hit the road. CC packed it exceptionally well and within 30 minutes it was ready to ride.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

I hope you enjoy it. Mine came to my office today. Didn't get a chance to completely unpack it, but it looks like a beautiful finish. I never pictured myself riding a Taiwanese-made Colnago, but this is an offer I could not pass up. Spent the summer riding on a beautiful carbon Serotta loaner bike, and ever since I've been thinking about getting a stiff carbon frame. No way I could justify the $4,000+ for the Serotta, so this Colnago will do nicely. At this price, I can sell one of my alu race frames and another steel frame and nearly pay for this Nag.

Katematt, was there any trick to cutting and installing the fork, or did CC do that for you? They e-mailed me today and asked if I needed any info on setting up the fork. How hard can it be? TIA


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Setting up the fork shouldn't be any harder than any other fork. Before I did my first one, I was worried about it. After the first one, the second and third were easy. I'd think that my fourth one in a week or two is going to be just as easy.

While I own a Cristallo and love it, I raced this season on an Arte frame that I picked up from ebay brand new for $650. It is set up exactly the same way as my Cristallo and I love it too, but I didn't log nearly 3,000 miles on it like I did on my Cristallo. At the end of the day, I think the Taiwanese Colnagos are just fine. It is all about whether or not you want to be able to have something made in Italy or not.

Next on the list is going to be a C50 for me and then I think I will be done for quite a while. However, I have been watching ebay to see if I can score a back up Arte frame. Racing can kill a frame.


----------



## katematt (Nov 8, 2007)

*reply to team sheep*

Fork was already set up, you should have received a check list which detailed everything they did but I don't think it sadi anything about cutting the fork. They also faced the BB shell. When I got the bike, the stem was on and the bars just needed to be put on. 

But I don't think they had to cut the fork, although I could be wrong. I wouldn't cut it, just get the right height and put spacers either above and or below and leave it alone, what is another .0001 grams of carbon on the steerer tube. Plus as you get older it just keeps going up anyway.


----------



## sportyj (Oct 23, 2007)

I am a new-ish female rider looking to jump onto this awesome deal. Does anyone know how I can get some help with a fit? Will CC help me out if I send them measurements?


----------



## katematt (Nov 8, 2007)

CC has a sizing component on their website. I have not used it but should be helpful, it has a lot of measurements for you to enter. They will also help if you have them I am sure.


----------



## sportyj (Oct 23, 2007)

THANKS!!! What would you all assume for a 5'6 woman with a 80cm PBH? I currently ride a 54 Specialized Dolce (womens specific) it says on the CC site that they only have a 50, 52 and 54 left.

What's everyone's fav color scheme?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't know how Specializeds are measured, but a Colnago 50 sloping is about the only thing that might fit you out of those selections. I'm between 5'8" and 5'9" and I ride a 50 sloping Colnago, but could probably also ride a 48 sloping Colnago. The most important measurement is going to be your reach and the virtual top tube length of the frame. I generally choose frames that allow me to use a 10 or 11 cm stem so that it gives me a little leeway to go to a 9 or a 12 if I have to.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm almost 5'7" and have a relatively short reach, and I got a 48 sloping. Even that 48 will have a top tube that's a bit longer than what I'm accustomed to, but it will work. CC told me it appeared to be the last 48 left of the 2007 shipment. Call CC and ask for Brendan or Andy. Tell them Matt from NYC sent you. They'll steer you right.



sportyj said:


> THANKS!!! What would you all assume for a 5'6 woman with a 80cm PBH? I currently ride a 54 Specialized Dolce (womens specific) it says on the CC site that they only have a 50, 52 and 54 left.
> 
> What's everyone's fav color scheme?


----------



## Dr.Lou (Oct 26, 2007)

*WTS: Blue CLX*

I just bought a blue (52) CLX with full Chorus (Record RD) with Chorus compact 48/34 and FD. I also replaced the Aksiums with Protons. I put about 100 miles on it and found that I am shipping to Afghanistan next month, so I need to sell it. Showroom condition. I'll let it go for $3,400 OBRO + S&H.

[email protected]


----------



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm 5' 6" and ride a 48 sloping cristallo. It is exactly the right size for my height.


----------



## sportyj (Oct 23, 2007)

Andy from CC had me go with the 50 after sending all of my measurements. Sure hoping it fits. He did say I can always go a bit shorter on the stem. 

Dr. Lou - Wish I could afford that bike for my husband right now. Thanks for your service to our country (I assume you are military?)


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

What most people don't realize is that with today's range of stems all they way from 60mm to 130mm, and the range of seatposts from all the way down to 350mm, you can make a lot of frame sizes comfortable for you. The only question will be how the bike ends up handling, but as long as you are comfortable, that is the main issue.

Congrats on getting the bike.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

fabsroman is right. You can also try all sorts of handlebars with various reach and drop measurements, and stems with different angles. For example, my CLX has a top tube that's nearly the same as the TT on the Serotta I rode, but the CLX stretches me out a bit when I get in the drops. This tells me my bars are probably a touch too low, so I'll try flipping the stem over.


----------



## Dr.Lou (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.


----------

